# Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake



## alexus (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mit dem Schwimmteichbau begonnen und Schaufel fleißig die Grube aus.
Gedanklich beschäftige ich mich aber schon mit dem nächsten Arbeitsschritt.

Geplant ist die Folie von unten mit einem Vlies zu schützen. Als Schutz von oben hatte ich bisher vor gehabt den Teich wie bei Naturagart üblich mit Verbunden matten aus zu kleiden und anschließend zu vermörteln.

Jetzt bin ich im Forum von Ralf Genk auf das Artlake-System gestoßen. Für mich als Laien macht es einen sehr guten Eindruck und scheint die Teichfolie genauso zuverlässig zu schützen wie das Naturagart System.

Habe ich da irgendwelche Nachteile übersehen oder läßt es sich gut anstatt des Vermörtelns einsetzen?

Gruß,

Alexander


----------



## Kolja (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo Alexander,

das ist ja auch eine interessante Methode.

Ich habe nach Naturagart vermörtelt und das hat gut geklappt. Was mich bei dieser Methode gestört hat, war die "Matschigkeit". Die Verbundmatte wurde sehr schwer und ein Formen von z.B. Pflanztaschen hat nicht funktioniert. Alles ist wieder abgerutscht. Außerdem hat mich die Nass-in-Nass-Verarbeitung doch ziemlich in Eile versetzt. Das genaue Einhalten der Arbeitsweise hat sich aber gelohnt, es sind keine Risse oder Abplatzungen aufgetreten.

Ich habe noch keinen Klebespachtel verarbeitet, aber bei der Artlake-Methode scheint das Nass-in-Nass nicht so wichtig, die Gewebeschichten dünner und flexibler und somit besser formbar zu sein. Und lt. der Artlake-Seite ist auch die Aushärtzeit nicht so lang. Das könnte mir schon gefallen.

Ich bin gespannt, wer sich noch zu diesem Thema meldet. Denn mein nächster Teichbau wird irgendwann erfolgen.


----------



## Susanne (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Ich suche und suche und wieder stoße ich auf ein Thema, das das Vermörteln etwas behandelt. Würd mich echt interessieren, ob das jemand schon zusammengetragen hat, hab aber noch nichts gefunden ... 

... weitersuch ...


----------



## Tasori (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo,
ich suche auch jemanden, der Erfahrungen mit dem Vermörteln hat. Ich kann mich zwischen dem Natura Gart und dem Artlake System nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Susanne (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Also nach dem Vermörteln heute frag ich mich echt, ob es so gut war, eine sparsamere Lösung haben zu wollen ... ob Naturagart besser funktioniert kann ich natürlich immer noch nicht sagen, aber möglich wäre es


----------



## Werner W (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Es gibt ja einige hier, die ihren Teich vermörtelt und es auch beschrieben haben:
Schwimmteichbau von Thias
Unser Schwimmteich
Teich von Geisy
TomsTeich
Sind sicher noch einige mehr.


----------



## divingmike (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*



Susanne schrieb:


> Also nach dem Vermörteln heute frag ich mich echt, ob es so gut war, eine sparsamere Lösung haben zu wollen ... ob Naturagart besser funktioniert kann ich natürlich immer noch nicht sagen, aber möglich wäre es



Hallo Susanne,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach der für mich besten Mörtelmethode. 

Nach welchem System hast Du denn vermörtelt? Kannst Du das bitte etwas beschreiben?

Gruß micha


----------



## Susanne (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo Micha,

das "System", nach dem wir vermörteln ist eine Mischung aus dem, was ich mir hier und im Internet angelesen habe:

Wir legen auf die Folie 450 Vlies (nicht thermisch behandelt!!). Vlies lassen wir seitlich immer überlappen, oben auf der Pflanzstufe (wir haben nur eine Pflanzstufe) wird das Vlies mit Steinen und Betonplatten und Sandsäcken beschwert. .Beschweren ist wichtig!
Danach schlemmen wir mit Zementschlemme (Zement und Wasser) das Vlies ein. (Wir haben das Vlies vorher nicht aufgeraut).
Auf das eingeschlämmte Vlies kommt direkt danach dann das Armierungsgewebe (immer 10 cm überlappen lassen) und darauf wird dann der Mörtel (Zement, Sand (ca 1:4) mit Eisenoxidfarbe (3,75 Gramm pro Kilo Trockenmasse) und Wasser) in sämiger Konsistenz auf das Armierungsgewebe geworfen, dann glattgezogen mit der Kelle und ca. 30 - 60 Minuten später mit dem Quast (Kleisterpinsel) verstrichen. Danach mit Malerfolie abgedeckt. (Achtung, die Tropfen, die sich bilden, laufen an der Malerfolie runter und das sieht man auch auf trocknenden Mörtel!)

Ob das ganze hält oder nicht, kann ich Dir sagen, sobald die entsprechende Zeit vergangen ist ... aber solange wirst Du nicht warten wollen ;-)

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## divingmike (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo Susanne,

Danke für deine kurze Beschreibung - warten ist kein Problem - ich fange ja erst in 2014 mit Um-/Neubau der Teichanlage an.

Werde also später noch einmal bei Dir nachfragen.

Gruß micha


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo Micha,
bei einer dünnen Mörtelschicht und Armierung würde ich auf keinen Fall eine helle Putzfarbe wählen... . Ich würde die Armierung sogar weglassen, da das Vlies die gleiche Aufgabe sehr gut erfüllt, auch wenn es nur einseitig benetzt wurde, und nicht "aufgekämmt".
Ein kleiner Teil von meinem Teichrand ist so gemacht. Der ist zwar nicht mechanisch belastet durch Baden, doch liegt er nahe der Wasserkante, und bekommt ordentlich Eisdruck im Winter. Es sind noch keine Schäden zu sehen.
Ich habe für meine kleine Fläche gleich "Trassmörtel" gewählt, das wird für größere Projekte aber ein wenig teuer. 
Bei PZ-basierten Putzen ist deren alkalische Reaktion mit Wasser ein Thema (auch hier im Forum diskutiert). Statt vieler Wasserwechsel würde ich lieber im Filtergraben ordentlich Lehm und/oder Mutterboden einbringen (den braucht man ohnehin, damit die Pflanzen wachsen können). Dieser kann den pH-Anstieg durch den Mörtel gut puffern. Statt anfangs sehr oft riesige Mengen Wasser zu wechseln, könnte man den Teich auch so mit weniger Wasserwechseln hinbekommen. Vielleicht hat das schon mal jemand hier gemacht (also vermörtelten Teich mit Umlaufpumpe versehen, nach dem Erhärten der Mörtelschicht mit Substrat, Pumpe und Wasser befüllen, und dann Wasser bewegen).
Die Alternative ist es, den Mörtel lange genug an der Luft aushärten zu lassen, wobei er nicht zu früh austrocknen darf. Dann kann nach dem Wasser befüllen kaum Calciumhydroxid in Lösung gehen, weil es zum Carbonat abreagiert hat. Diese Variante stellt jedoch den maximalen Stress für eine PVC-Folie dar, die auf der Unterseite tagelang alkalisch attackiert wird... .


----------



## Susanne (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo Rolf,

"die auf der Unterseite tagelang akalisch attackiert wird ..." das wollte ich jetzt hier aber nicht lesen :shock ... muss ich jetzt Angst um meine Folie haben?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo Susanne,
die PVC-Folie ist aus wasserabweisendem Material, und Claciumhydroxid kommt aus dem Wasser. Hydroxid-Ionen sind nicht als sonderlich "lipophil" bekannt, dafür aber Calcium. Ganz anders wäre der Effekt mit Kalilauge. So ist die Beeinträchtigung nicht sehr stark. 
Es gibt hier im Forum ja viele Leute, die PVC erfolgreich vermörtelt haben. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die späteren "Biofilme" der Folie mehr zusetzen, als solche einmaligen Aktionen, wie das Vermörteln. Bei einer minderwertigen Folie, die womöglich auch noch an einer Stelle mechanisch beansprucht ist (unter Spannung steht), könnte das Vermörteln deren vorzeitiges Ende beschleunigen. Daher habe ich das erwähnt.


----------



## Susanne (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vermörteln ala Naturagart vs. Artlake*

Hallo Rolf,

hab eine gute Folie und keine Spannungen (bisher), mache mir also keine Sorgen mehr.

Müde Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Koiteich2013 (1. Mai 2014)

@Susanne,

ich wollte die Uferbereiche vermörteln und überlege ob ich das Artlake System nehme. Da ich ein paar Steile Hänge habe wäre das System falls es frostsicher (besonders in der Übergangszone Wasser/Luft) ideal.


----------



## divingmike (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hole das Thema mal hervor. 

Gibt es mittlerweile jemanden der nach der Artlake-Methode vermörtelt hat?

Wie sind eure  Erfahrungen?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (18. Okt. 2016)

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was das ARTlake System ist. Ich 375 Gramm Gelb,125 weiß und 25 gr rot auf 10L Trasszement und 30Liter Maurerzement genommen. Für die Trittstufen 2/8. Mein Fehler war das wir im ST nicht in einem Rutsch bis nach ganz oben geputzt haben. Als wir die Granitsteine aufgesetzt haben waren noch 2-3cm Putz nach unen aufzufüllen. An dieser Naht ist keine gute Haftung entstanden und es setzt sich jetzt __ Moos dazwischen.
Ich würde darauf achten das oberhalb der letzten Stufe bis zur Oberkannte in eins durchgeputzt wird. Den Putz würde ich mit der Glatkelle schön Glatt ziehen. 
Der letzte Winter war recht milde deshalb kann ich letztendlich nicht beurteilen ob der Putz immer heile bleibt. Im G haben wir teileise bis anch oben eine durchgehende Schicht. Dort
habe ich keine Probleme im Wasser Luftbereich. Ich habe Fibermeshflocken eingesetzt und Gewebematten. In den Trittbereichen NG Verbundmatte. Das würde ich mir aber heute sparen und einfachen Filz nehmen.

gruß

heiko


----------



## divingmike (19. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Heiko,

so wie Du das vermörtelt hast, ist das ja wie beim Artlake-System, bis auf die Fibermesh-Flocken.

Ich werde das mit den Flocken und Gewebematten auch machen.
Die Verbundmatte von NG nehme ich auch nicht. Ist zu teuer, habe die bei Glenk(Artlake) bestellt.

Ich hoffe das ich das Vermörteln dieses Jahr noch hinkriege.


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe auch die Verbundmatte von Glenk verwendet (mir war die von NG auch zu teuer).
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Näheres kannst du in meiner Baudoku lesen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Koiteich2013 (19. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe noch 7  mal 900 Gramm Fibermesh-Flocken. Mir hat damals der Österreichische Hersteller nur einen großen Karton verkaufen wollen. Bei Interesse: heiko_koenig@freenet.de


----------

